# Vegetarian Campground???



## MyNyssa (Dec 13, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the forum and have not seen anything like this question on the forum. I have family and friends that have a lot of land out in North Eastern Georgia. They have visions of turning some of their land into an Rv park/campground/resort. They are also vegetarian (30 years). They want to put this lifestyle into their rv resort. I was wondering if anyone had ever heard of something like this? I know that a lot of rv'ers like to grill out and socialize around the campfire but have never heard of an rv park like this. If anyone has any information or thoughts/comments, it would be much appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 23, 2010)

RE: Vegetarian Campground???



Great idea to start a campground, we can always use a new place to stay. However, if by Vegetarian Campground you mean the only people who can stay must be vegetarians, then no, not a good idea. It's not too good to force your dietary beliefs onto other people. Your family and friends can still be vegetarians and maintain a campground where the campers eat meat. They would be turning off a lot of people by advertising it as a strictly vegetarian campground.



If they decide to have a community room and offer pot-lucks they can always bring their vegetarian dishes and let everyone know that this is their lifestyle and you can eat well without eating meat. But, just don't force the issue. JMHO.


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???

I know a lot of vegetarians and I know a lot of campers.  I do not know of any vegetarian campers who use private campgrounds.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???

well I am a red meat man, and I love my meat. I agree with the others that if they want to be a vegetarian that is there choice. I would never go to a 100% Vegetarian camp ground, I love to grill my meat out in the open so all can smell what I am grilling. But good luck on there decision which ever wat it goes.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???

BTW, VEGETARIAN is an old Indian word for bad hunter. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???





> H2H1 - 12/23/2010  9:35 AM  BTW, VEGETARIAN is an old Indian word for bad hunter. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???

Just a follow up---- I just went and had me a 16 oz rib eye, bake potatoe and a salad. yum yum yum :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## C Nash (Dec 23, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???

Just have never seen that many vegetarians at cgs we have stayed but guess there were some.   Just seems as though all were outside cooking meat.  Guess it could have been veggie burgers.  Why can't we all just live side by side and accept each other for what we are.  Just don't like cgs that cater to a certain crowd.  JMO and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 24, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???

Nash, that's what I've been doing for a long time.

I've always been tolerant of the non-Texans wherever we've gone.   :clown:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 24, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???

And we have to put up with those Texans wearing those big old hats to shade their ego. But not Tex, his hat is only a 10 gallon, but those horns on the front of his MH is a dead give away that he is a true Texan. Merry Christmas Tex  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Shadow (Dec 24, 2010)

Re: Vegetarian Campground???

Well he is a Longhorn!  Go Aggies.....Merry Christmas all


----------

